# 2002 Altima SE vs a 350z



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Raced a brand new 350z from a dead stop, this past Friday. No plates, so it had to be less than a month old.

Keeping the story short, dead heat from 0-90. I might even have been able to take it if I shifted manually. Dissapointed in the Z, thought it would smoke me.

It was a silver automatic, and gorgeous! I love my Altima, but of course I'd rather have the Z.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Brang the Altima in for some items on Friday. My Dad picked me up but before we left he drove the new Z. It was that copper color. We are both 6'4 and we were jammed in there. The Altima has more room. Anyway I was impressed all around with it. The price is right on the money I think. Damn IS300 is more expensive. Which one would you have?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: OhTwo vs a 350z*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'll move this after you 3rd gen'rs have a chance to read....
> 
> 
> Raced a brand new 350z from a dead stop, this past Friday. No plates, so it had to be less than a month old.
> ...


This sort of bears out what the reports say about the Z.

Cheers...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice!! Exactly what I said after test driving it....Did not feel any more powerful...Now it is confirmed.

Good job OH2!!! They do look purdy though


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

That's kind of disappointing that the Z is no faster than some of the four door cars in the Nissan family. Such a beautiful car. 

Of course, I'm not going to complain too much. It gives all of us bragging rights. "What? The new Z? Oh, yeah, they're nice, but my Altima can hang with them."


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

you wount believe how much HP is lost in rear wheel drives. the whole driveshaft and rear diff. sucks it up big time


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Finally saw a G35 coupe this weekend...my gawd, they look really clean!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *That's kind of disappointing that the Z is no faster than some of the four door cars in the Nissan family. Such a beautiful car.
> 
> Of course, I'm not going to complain too much. It gives all of us bragging rights. "What? The new Z? Oh, yeah, they're nice, but my Altima can hang with them."  *


It would be a very bad idea to assume the altima is going to be able to hang with all the new Z's. First of all, it was an auto right? And not even broken in? yeah...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Why would anyone buy an auto 350z?
I didn't even know they made 'em.
I thought they were like the Spec-V's...
all 6-speeds.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I think there's a touring model, that's the only one that gets and auto I think.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> *It would be a very bad idea to assume the altima is going to be able to hang with all the new Z's. First of all, it was an auto right? And not even broken in? yeah... *


I was just kiddin' about that. I don't expect my altima to keep up with a 350z, but I don't think that the power is too impressive in the z. Don't get me wrong, I love the car, but it wasn't designed solely for accelerating. Look at its roots, the original 240z. One of my favorite cars, but not known for its power.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Road and Track .pdf file on the 350z 'track' edition

http://www.roadandtrack.com/reviews/roadtests/pdf/2002_09_nissan_350z_data.pdf


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

the new maxima and the new Z are very close and both are fast.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, with the muscle the manufacturers are putting into
their "4 door family haulers," you'd think Nissan would bump
the hp in the 350z to a level that really separates it from 
the rest of the line up. However, I do realize their's more
to a sports car than 1/4 speeds. But look at Chevy, they were
able to make the Corvette stand head and shoulds above the
Malibu with speed AND manuverablity.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have two words:

Twin Turbo

Another two words:

Stillen Supercharger


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Greddy has the twin turbo kit out.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Greddy has the twin turbo kit out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I makes me sad that it needs it


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I makes me sad that it needs it *


Well... I am sure you wont be sad after driving it, you will be looking for some toilet paper to clean the seats  

If the TT Z32 was running 14s flat, imagine with the Z33 will run with 2 turbos. Probably in the 12 second range.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Finally saw a G35 coupe this weekend...my gawd, they look really clean! *


I saw a red g35 coupe today! and damn it's a beautiful car! I would take one of them over a 350z anyday!!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Haha, I would take either one any day.

The 350 is soooo damn beautiful as well, there was a Blue, Black and Silver one at the dealership today.

The G35 Coupe is just as good looking IMO, I have only seen a silver one though.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Twin turbo= Babysitting and unless you got countless bucks and a hell of a specialty mechanic, I wouldn't even flinch at the notion.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Twin turbo= Babysitting and unless you got countless bucks and a hell of a specialty mechanic, I wouldn't even flinch at the notion. *


not if its done right. Its greddy also, obviously they can turbo the most unreliable car and afford to maintain it.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> not if its done right.


 Turbocharging period is a big babysitting job! The more moving parts, the more babysitting is required and those V6 altimas are no exception to the rule. There is very little user space underneath the bonnet and for the average wrencher, it will be a nightmare. I've heard the stories about changing a light bulb on those cars from nissan techs (not to say they're the brightest), but they say almost no room to operate in there. What I'm saying is, no matter who makes a turbokit for that Altima, it will still present a challenge for even the most skilled mechanic/specialist and just because Greddy makes it doesn't mean that you'll enjoy problem-free performance. You got Long $$$$$, then this is the kit for crazed enthusiast, but if you're like most people in this forum who counts their blessings, then it's a no brainer!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Im saying GREDDY made it, GREDDY CAN Maintain their own car. Even if it blows a motor after every track run.

As for the normal guy, no.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

whats the sense of making the 350Z when you can get a maxima or altima, or even the spec v and mod them real good and you can smoke the new z with them. i mean look at dodge and chevy,, you got neon and cavalier, and then you got the vettes and vipers. you see the difference? nissan needs to make a super car and im talking about a 400+ hp car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *whats the sense of making the 350Z when you can get a maxima or altima, or even the spec v and mod them real good and you can smoke the new z with them.*


Take a family-hauler Altima or a beam-axled Maxima into the twisties with that Z and you'll quickly see who'll get smoked. There's more to a car (particularly a sports car such as the Z) than how fast it runs the quarter-mile...

Regarding the 350Z-or-G35-Coupe-decision, that's an easy one for me: G35. I need a usable back seat. You guys know the new Coupe commercial with the thirtysomething guy in the tie who sees that luscious red Infiniti pass by in front of him, inciting flashbacks to him crashing his electric slot-car racers _et al._ as a kid? Well, I don't wear a suit to work, but that guy is me to a T. I did all that stuff as a kid. I was obsessed with anything that had four wheels and rolled. Still am. And that damned lipstick red Coupe is calling to me like a Siren in the fog.

Must... keep... driving... Altima... wife... says... cannot... trade... in... now... maybe... divorce... is... answer...?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Must... keep... driving... Altima... wife... says... cannot... trade... in... now... maybe... divorce... is... answer...?


 It's cheaper....to....keep....her, but you don't have to always listen to here


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JKWright said:


> maybe... divorce... is... answer...?  [/B]



Then you'll be driving that Kia Rio you are so fond of....if your lucky.

I hear Texas is a tough state to get divorced in??????? Better to kill her and feed her to the cattle JK


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *Regarding the 350Z-or-G35-Coupe-decision, that's an easy one for me: G35. I need a usable back seat. *


I was thinking the same. Until I noticed G35 does not have a LSD.  Performance car with no LSD? No THX.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Rafal said:


> *I was thinking the same. Until I noticed G35 does not have a LSD.  Performance car with no LSD? No THX.  *


minor inconveniences for pussy on 4 wheels


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

tekie99 said:


> *minor inconveniences for pussy on 4 wheels  *


For somebody who needs a car just to fill it up with audio gear it might be. Some people buy cars like Z or G35 Coupe to drive it hard on a track.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *whats the sense of making the 350Z when you can get a maxima or altima, or even the spec v and mod them real good and you can smoke the new z with them. i mean look at dodge and chevy,, you got neon and cavalier, and then you got the vettes and vipers. you see the difference? nissan needs to make a super car and im talking about a 400+ hp car. *


Wait...? Were you trying to make a point?

Didnt you know the new Dodge Neon does a 1/4 @ an estimated 14 seconds. Its making 300hp, I think thats supercar material if people think an S2000 is a supercar.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I seriously doubt it's reliability as opposed to the S2000! however if you're a big neon/Mopar fan I guess that's the ticket!


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I am seriously doubt it's reliability as opposed to the S2000! however if you're a big neon/Mopar fan I guess that the ticket! *


Can't beat the price of the SRT4 either (around $20K), that is if you can A)inf one on the lot when they come out B)find one that is actually selling at MSRP.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I seriously doubt it's reliability as opposed to the S2000! however if you're a big neon/Mopar fan I guess that the ticket! *


Not a mopar fan, but particularly dislike the S2000 for looks issues, its fun as hell to drive, but im not a honda guy.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> its fun as hell to drive


 I feel the same way about the S2000, but the neon gets no love I don't care what they done to it.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I feel the same way about the S2000, but the neon gets no love I don't care what they done to it. *


Hmmm, I actually think your car was way cooler, I wish I could smoke my buddies S2k, he thinks he is the shit drivin it.

Neon, I would take one(if it were free), how fun would that be to spank a S2K in a Neon


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey you guys have to remember, The motor has to break in. Im pretty sure the Altima has more than 3000 miles on it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

10,700 miles to be exact.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Wait...? Were you trying to make a point?
> 
> Didnt you know the new Dodge Neon does a 1/4 @ an estimated 14 seconds. Its making 300hp, I think thats supercar material if people think an S2000 is a supercar. *


i dont really give a shit about neons or s2000's. all i want is from nissan is to make better faster.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Hmmm, I actually think your car was way cooler, I wish I could smoke my buddies S2k, he thinks he is the shit drivin it.
> 
> Neon, I would take one(if it were free), how fun would that be to spank a S2K in a Neon  *


Might be side by side in a straight line, but take it to the track and watch the S shine. Not a supercar, not the fastest thing on the road, but for it's price point it's a hell of a car. 


FWIW the SRT 4 is making 220 HP and actually 228 WHP according to the new SCC.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well remember the altima 3.5 and the 350z have the same engine just that the one in the z is tuned better so in a straight line race it wouldn't be but so much better. this was a auto vs. auto race right since he said he could have taken him if he shifted manually. you also got to factor in which one of the two drivers were the best, did guy with the z bullshit around and hold back at first because he thought it would be a easy win, ect.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> *Might be side by side in a straight line, but take it to the track and watch the S shine. Not a supercar, not the fastest thing on the road, but for it's price point it's a hell of a car.
> 
> 
> FWIW the SRT 4 is making 220 HP and actually 228 WHP according to the new SCC. *


soo sad, its very under-rated, I heard it was the HP as you said, but also i heard its making 300+hp, not sure if thats to the wheels or crank.

I'd take a Z over the S2K any day, track or straight line. Or Maxima or Altima SE for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

The SRT-4 isn't making 300 HP to the wheels or the crank. SCC had it at 228 to the wheels, which is not 300 at the crank.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

scc, need I say more


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Um... were you aware morepower2 is actually one of SCC's featured contributors? Yes, I think you do need to say more. SCC's dyno testing is done to fairly rigorous standards to acheive as much consistancy as possible across dyno sessions, there's no reason in my mind to doubt the 228 number... which BTW still shows massive understatement on Dodge's part.

Unless you can come up with some real good, and I mean REAL good reasons to doubt SCC's dyno numbers. And by REAL good I mean I want factual information, not speculation or assumptions.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Funny this turned into an SRT thread already. From what I understand, dodge underrated the SRT-4 because it wanted it's power numbers to be accurate under the absolute worst conditions, like no air getting into the intercooler, etc. Not to mention that they are providing performance packages that gould boost the power close to 300. I think there's 3 stages you can get.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Well the reason I heard they had the power level lower rated was because Ford did it. If any of you remember, previously the Ford Cobra was suppose to produce x amount of HP but produced less then the factory claimed, so they lost a lot of money, Dodge decided to under rate it to prevent this.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

The SRT-4 is ugly as hell.

I would still rather have one of the old Omni GLH Turbos. My friend has one and it is the quickest FWD car I have ever driven. I know the Omni isnt much to look at, but it is one hell of a sleeper.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Um... were you aware morepower2 is actually one of SCC's featured contributors? Yes, I think you do need to say more. SCC's dyno testing is done to fairly rigorous standards to acheive as much consistancy as possible across dyno sessions, there's no reason in my mind to doubt the 228 number... which BTW still shows massive understatement on Dodge's part.
> 
> Unless you can come up with some real good, and I mean REAL good reasons to doubt SCC's dyno numbers. And by REAL good I mean I want factual information, not speculation or assumptions. *


I dont trust magazines, thats just my thing. You can argue what I say all you want, you will only get the same ignorant response out of me


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Raced a brand new 350z from a dead stop, this past Friday. No plates, so it had to be less than a month old.
> 
> Keeping the story short, dead heat from 0-90. I might even have been able to take it if I shifted manually. Dissapointed in the Z, thought it would smoke me.
> 
> It was a silver automatic, and gorgeous! I love my Altima, but of course I'd rather have the Z.  *


But you're modded and he was a brand new auto.

Isn't your car making like 15-20 more HP than a stock Altima? A dead heat would be about right I think, considering that the Z was an automatic, is actually a tad-bit heavier than the Altima and it wasn't broken in.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2002 Altima SE vs a 350z*



Waddy said:


> *But you're modded and he was a brand new auto.
> 
> Isn't your car making like 15-20 more HP than a stock Altima? A dead heat would be about right I think, considering that the Z was an automatic, is actually a tad-bit heavier than the Altima and it wasn't broken in. *



This really should not even be an issue between an Altima and 350....it is sad for the 350...that it is ..But joyful to us


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2002 Altima SE vs a 350z*



Waddy said:


> *But you're modded and he was a brand new auto.
> 
> Isn't your car making like 15-20 more HP than a stock Altima? A dead heat would be about right I think, considering that the Z was an automatic, is actually a tad-bit heavier than the Altima and it wasn't broken in. *


I'm thinking the 350 comes out of the box with a stated 287HP, and my family hauler has 240... albeit I have mods... but you'd think they would at least live up to their reputation.

BTW, I think I'm making about 280 at the crank... and I have an automatic as well.


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

It just all boils down to the car not being broken in. My friend has a new honda Civic Si. The first time at the track the car ran like a 17.1. With now 3200 mile on it its down to a 15.8. no mods to make it faster... jst time


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SeSoonSe-R said:


> *It just all boils down to the car not being broken in. My friend has a new honda Civic Si. The first time at the track the car ran like a 17.1. With now 3200 mile on it its down to a 15.8. no mods to make it faster... jst time *


No way...not that much....Look at the numbers Motorweek got with a Brand New Altima...14.4 @100mph


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

Motortrend 14.8 for the altima with the 5 speed. Plus the first run my friend had was the first time ever running a car. So his driving has improved too.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SeSoonSe-R said:


> *Motortrend 14.8 for the altima with the 5 speed. Plus the first run my friend had was the first time ever running a car. So his driving has improved too. *


Motor Trends Drivers must be fatter than Motorweeks


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

Yea who knows! Maybe they had a big lunch that day


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

By the numbers the 350Z should be slightly faster then an Altima with the same type of transmission. It wont be worlds ahead because their wheel hp is probably pretty close due to the 5% extra that the RWD losses. Don't bash the 350Z just because the Altima is fast. The 350Z stacks up very well against its competition. AND you can purchase one for a very fair price. Sure they could have made it faster but it would have cost more also. Personally, I think they struck a great balance to that compromise.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

For the money, I'd buy the Z in a second, if I wanted a sportscar. I need the 4 doors, so a car with the same engine is OK with me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2002 Altima SE vs a 350z*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *
> BTW, I think I'm making about 280 at the crank... and I have an automatic as well. *


There you go, you have just 7HP less, and he wasn't even broken in, like I said I think the result you got is about what you should expect. Don't you think we're being a tad bit unrealistic about the performance of the 350Z? 

I mean seriously, it's no WS6 here folks. Plus like people said that guy takes you into a canyon and you're lunch. This is just a further acquittal of the Altima's power more than an endictment of the 350Z's power. We've left a couple ill-prepared (stock) Mustang's, S2000's, and GS400's scratching their heads. At least I know I have. 

Both cars are great, one performs as it should and the other performs waaaaay better than anticipated. I just think we're being to hard on the 350.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Went to test-drive a 350Z and they wouldn't even let me touch it without a deposit. What a load...I think i'll stick with my Mustang GT until they're ready to start selling them.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Damn, they played you "Chief"!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2002 Altima SE vs a 350z*



> _Originally posted by Waddy _Don't you think we're being a tad bit unrealistic about the performance of the 350Z?


Perhaps...



> Plus like people said that guy takes you into a canyon and you're lunch.


Don't know about that... lowered with a new rear sway bar... just need better rubber and it would be close... 



> Both cars are great, one performs as it should and the other performs waaaaay better than anticipated. I just think we're being to hard on the 350.


I just like to say I raced one and it wasnt faster than my family car...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

jam2u said:


> *Went to test-drive a 350Z and they wouldn't even let me touch it without a deposit. What a load...I think i'll stick with my Mustang GT until they're ready to start selling them. *



I don't blame you...Why would you buy a car from a company that won't let you test drive it....Believe me...you will be dissapointed in it's power....I sure was.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

I can easily see a new Z *Driver* getting smoked by the '02 Alty. 
Not the car. I'd also love to see how the Alty hangs from 70-130+, the "zone" for the Z. I won't even talk about balance, handling, or corners - no comparison. Also as smooth at 120 as 80, stable as can be.

I test drove the Alty I-4 and the SE V-6 (twice) before buying the Z. The '02 SE was much easier to drive for the average buyer than a Z, esp. 0-30 mph at max throttle. Even for an "SE" I thought the Alty too softly sprung and too much roll (stiffer rear bar needed).

The 4 was downright pedestrian, handling picking up where the '01 should have left it.

Takes more skill to manage the torque and 1-2, 2-3 shift in the Z, IMHO. Takes some getting used the growl of letting the engine rev (kept mine <4500rpm for 1100 miles, what Nissan tells you to do). Look at peak torque and peak hp - making the 1-2 shift ~5000 rpm and 2-3 at ~5800 is much smoother than running 1st gear to redline.

When you drive the Z for a few months, you'll still likely see the thing is an Animal, So far about half of others I've let drive it have been scared ****less first time. 

If people think the Z is lacking on power, they're either looking at trap times, or missing the point - the thing has usuable power (torque) all over the place, and the handling to keep it under control at ludicrous speed! : ) 

Look at the numbers compared to the 1994 300ZX TT - better, but not $40,000! Sure, load the Z up with a TT, maybe some more options, and repeat Nissan's marketing suicide with the 300ZX - make cost of entry $40k plus instead of a $28-30k.

Great car. So is the Alty; just different. Nissan is really kicking butt with these new models. Compare the sticker for an SE '02 Alty and Base or Perf Z - which would you rather drive for the miniscule difference in the monthly payments? 

Steve
2003 350Z Super-Black 
1995 Alty Ruby, Eibach, KB's, K&N,...etc.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I will have to agree with you the 350z is blazing fast, I started a thread about it and all I got was no its not fast type replies. Well the one I drove was not brand new either like the lot cars, it was owned by a old lady and she had worn down the e-brake by driving with it up for like forty miles. This car was an auto touring and when I drove it I was amazed! Also guys the car dosent have a 5.7L engine like a Corvette of Firebird or any American sports car. My dad has a "stick" Mustang GT Bullet, It has a 4.7L engine that equals 280hp, The 350 has a 3.5 with 287hp, uh all I can say is damn! The 350 auto would have taken my dads car, and I do know how to drive. But when we start comparing to other cars in the Nissan family it isn't that great though it still dominates. Also Nissan does make powerful enignes but unfortunately we don't get them here in the states. I think its all political, Chevy can have an 8.1 liter engine that gets like 15 miles to the gallon but Nissan can't have the SR20DET. But anyways Nissan is awesome and its even more awesome when in comparison to domestic cars.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

steveZ said:


> *I can easily see a new Z *Driver* getting smoked by the '02 Alty.
> Not the car.*


Uhhhhhh, OK. 

My Altima, is just as fast as the 350... I'm putting at least as much HP as a 350 down to the ground, and other than weight and RWD vs FWD, we'd be even.

Of course, until we hit 130 where my speed limiter kicks in... boooooooooooo.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine Same engine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MtbB14 (Sep 22, 2002)

Just for your info the maxima and the Z has the same engine just that the Z has a lil more mods to the internals. Ups to your altima, they are baddass cars. I like how the hubcaps look like real rims i was like WTF! well handlin wise the Z would take on the rest of the nissan family. Keep the nissan pride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

There's a 40 HP difference between the 350Z and the Altima isn't there? I know it's the same engine, but it's tuned differently. The Z is definitely faster, trapping at 99 MPH compared to the Altima which traps closer to 94-95.

And the price isn't that close either, the top of the line Altima SE is $22k, the bottom of the line base model Z is $27k.

Oh, and has anybody seen a dyno chart for a 350Z? The last Altima SE dyno I saw was 198 HP at the wheels. I'm pretty sure the Z makes more than that.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> [The Z is definitely faster, trapping at 99 MPH compared to the Altima which traps closer to 94-95.
> 
> Motorweek trapped the Alti @ 100mph


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

The internals of the 3.5 are the same for the z and the altima. Don't believe me, run through the parts lists. They are the same.

And you can get a base model z for the price of a loaded altima. 

The more I see of the Z, the less I think of it. Now, the Infiniti coupe is a nice ride.

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

They have a darker gray Z up at our dealer...Beautiful....until I went and looked inside....The most God awful yellow leather seats I have ever seen....did not go with the car at all...


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Nissan does have a supercar: Skyline. 

In my most uneducated guess, I would say that as Nissan returns to being an Automotive Powerhouse, the Skyline LH might final grace the asphault of the US of A. Flame me for my ignorance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

*riight !!*

Maybee im just not buying this Altima smokes 350z but anyone who thinks thier Altima is as fast as a 350z, better check your self and rethink what you are trying to type. Just because the 350 has the same vq as the altima dont mean squat! hey im not a hater just the Plain truth is if an Altima cant come close to a 2k2 Maxima how the heck is is supposed to smoke a 350 wich IS A FACTORY SPORTS CAR. Nissan family have always been dope and fast compared to Honda and Toyota ( smoke em fools) and upgradable with superchargers from stillen and other aftermarket companies and parts . but if you have to see it to belive it racing proof 
Now i am not saying i can smoke everyone, i think Nissan just the best power and looks nicer than most cars and well is also hell of reliable, i just cant stand people who think they can smoke a skyline with their honda siR wich is nothing but a stickered out Ex model.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Settle down...get motor trend Feb 03

And go fuk your self..post #1


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hehe


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

the thing with dodge and chevy they have v10's and v 8's that how they have a "supercar" and the z has close to 50 -50 balance does it not. it the corners the z would walk a way but in the straights the chevy's and dodges would kill you. I'd rather have a rx 8 and put tt's on it.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

what scares me more then the title of this thread is the content.. 


running away now


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *the thing with dodge and chevy they have v10's and v 8's that how they have a "supercar" and the z has close to 50 -50 balance does it not. it the corners the z would walk a way but in the straights the chevy's and dodges would kill you. I'd rather have a rx 8 and put tt's on it. *


Well.....the Viper and the Vette both have right around 50-50 balance too.

ANNNND......the Viper may take a better driver to get the most out of and not be as fun, but it WILL outstick a 350Z......as will the ZO6.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Test drove a Track version of the 350z yesterday... definitely not as fast as expected. On par with my recently departed Altima...

Yes, it handled better, no doubt.... but straight line power? Not as quick as it should be. Brakes were incredible though...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

People's perceptions are different. Unless if you are trained the the art of automobile evaluation, do not make bold statement such as "I test drove it and it wasn't faster than my Altima".

First off: The VQs used in the models are based on the same block, etc. However, the 350z does have higher compression compared to the Maxima and the Altima. The vavletran is also upgraded for the 350z. Do you still insist then the engine is the same? The VQs in the 350z and the G35 is identical, with the 350z receiving a more opened up intake and exhaust to get the additional 7 horses.

Secondly: Depending on which magazine you read, the dyno figures, 0-60 times and 1/4 mile times are all different. Here is a few example,

SCC: 249 whp using 100 octane fuel, 245 whp using 91 octane fuel
1/4: 14.01 s 0-60: between 5.2-5.4sdepending on RPM at launch
Car and Driver: 221 whp (fuel unspecified)
1/4: 14.2(?) s 0-60: 5.4s

I checked out a few mag sites in Japan (since I read the language), they were getting on average dyno numbers somwhere in the 240-250 range. SO I'll believe the SCC numbers.

Thirdly: Rumor (from reliable source) has it in Japan that Nissan swears that they can get 450 crank hp out of the 350z engine with their aftermarket parts division (NISMO) and NISMO is coming to NA. Reason why the 350z isn't FASTER, is because Nissan was aiming for the straight line performanceof the Porshe Boxter S and keep the cost low, and I think they got there just fine. Want your 350z to go faster? Wait a few month, and all the go fast goodies for the 350z that DOESN't void your warranty will be out.

To the starter of this tread: You raced a Touring version of the Z, the heaviest + an auto. IMO, that car should not even be for sale! The auto version was 1/4 mile'd at 14.6 seconds on Jap sites. Wasn't the 1/4 mile of the Altima sub 15s? And you modified yours? Well, go figure.

If you read through the just on shelves SuperStreet mag, you'll see about 20 350Zs at the SEMA show pics. It is the hottest thing in Japan right now. People are modding those things like they are Civics.

Hell, I had a turbo charged Civic that ran 13.8 sec with a lowly SOHC engine and automatic! (So don't knock HOndas) and switched to the 350z, because it's not all about how fast you can go.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Test drove a Track version of the 350z yesterday... definitely not as fast as expected. On par with my recently departed Altima...
> 
> Yes, it handled better, no doubt.... but straight line power? Not as quick as it should be. Brakes were incredible though... *



Finally.....An honest opinion....My impression EXACTLY!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

redfox said:


> *To the starter of this tread: You raced a Touring version of the Z, the heaviest + an auto. IMO, that car should not even be for sale! The auto version was 1/4 mile'd at 14.6 seconds on Jap sites. Wasn't the 1/4 mile of the Altima sub 15s? And you modified yours? Well, go figure.*


Glad to hear from a Z owner. Don't you feel somewhat ripped off? A four door, plastic overdosed interior, family mobile with a few bolt-ons can stay right there with your sports car.

I'd be pissed, heading for the SEMA show to get me some go fast parts right away.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

redfox said:


> * However, the 350z does have higher compression compared to the Maxima and the Altima. *


no


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Glad to hear from a Z owner. Don't you feel somewhat ripped off? A four door, plastic overdosed interior, family mobile with a few bolt-ons can stay right there with your sports car.
> 
> I'd be pissed, heading for the SEMA show to get me some go fast parts right away. *


Ok, don't get me wrong. I was only referring to the Automatic one. Stick, the 350z half a second faster. Besides, the 350z will out perform the family mobile above 90 mph any day. Hell, it's optimum performance range is between 80-140 mph.

Don't need SEMA for the 350z to go faster, just NISMO. See, Nissan got smarter after the 300Z. Instead of selling the car all supped up at a higher price, the sell the car not quite tuned to the tit at a lower price and then, later, the people who can afford it can buy parts to make it go faster.

Every car manufacture faces this problem though. Honda had the problem of the Accord Couple V6 (2001 and older) overpowering the Prelude, so they only sold the car in automatic version, to maintain the status of the Prelude in the Honda lineup. Same with the 1980's Monte Carlo SS.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

redfox said:


> *Don't need SEMA... just NISMO*


Man you say that again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *no *


Ok, this is my personal conspiracy theory. All three VQ35 engines are listed at 10.3:1 compression with 6,600 rpm readline, yet. The VQ35 on the 350Z requires a minimum of 91 octane, and even at that octane, it visits the knock sensor every now and then. The same situation does not apply to Altimas. Now how is that possible on the same engine, with the same compression ratio and same redline? NA mods such as larger intake manifold/exhaust routes, etc., does not increase knocking. The only other alternative is that Nissan leaned out the mixture to get the extra power? But no, 350Z has worse milage. So my conclusion is that something doesn't fit.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

redfox said:


> *Ok, this is my personal conspiracy theory. All three VQ35 engines are listed at 10.3:1 compression with 6,600 rpm readline, yet. The VQ35 on the 350Z requires a minimum of 91 octane, and even at that octane, it visits the knock sensor every now and then. The same situation does not apply to Altimas. Now how is that possible on the same engine, with the same compression ratio and same redline? NA mods such as larger intake manifold/exhaust routes, etc., does not increase knocking. The only other alternative is that Nissan leaned out the mixture to get the extra power? But no, 350Z has worse milage. So my conclusion is that something doesn't fit. *


Two Words.... Timing Advanced.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Two Words.... Timing Advanced. *


I was just going to go back and edit the thread because I forgot to add what I've learned about Timing Advance. Man you are quick! 

I was talking to a friend of mine in Japan (who wastes money on cars like I do ). They plugged a 350Z computer to a MAXIMA (for shits and giggles), and got 5 more horses on the dyno. So that's not completely it. Something else is missing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

I'd just like to say this:


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hell Yeah! Any Alty's now? Just kidding around, haha. Thats an awesome pic.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ok, just to make the jealous Z owners feel better I drove a 350z 6spd this afternoon....

Statement still stands. Altima with mods = just as fast or faster.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok I'm still confused why you can compare a car with mods to a car w/o any.
Altima w/mods = Beaten by 350z w/mods
Just my thoughts


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

All I'm saying is that it is sad that the Z isn't as fast as I think it should be.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I just don't understand how anybody think that, Same engine w/minor mods. Not to metion your comparing the Altima which is the fastest front wheel drive passenger vehicle on the market. Compare the z with the accord, bu-buy. Overall I think the Altima and the Z are Great vehicles. Myself I would go with the altima just because of passenger availability. But the Z is F****** Awesome!


----------



## antdagreat (Nov 24, 2002)

i think we should all just be happy we drive nissans. 
we need to lay down some basics:
1. the alty is very fast with just about the same engine is the Z
2. the Z could have been faster but isn't to make it more affordable

the alty keeps on being compared to the Z as if the alty was a slow car. we all know it's fast and will beat everything in its class and the seem is true i believe with the maxima. 

i think we are hitting at the whole point we are into nissans. they are the under dog. take the se-r for example. it's an econobox but i've seen it countless times beat factory "sports cars"

we all love nissan
can't we all just get along?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

ok, i will chime in

whoever said that about the max (2k2) being fast is hell yes it is

ditto for the 350z

ditto for the alt

they are all damn fast.

for 26 grand all three cars are the same speed.

for 38 grand my alt and a max will be dead even leaving the 350z in the dust (unless it was a base model)

so you can't compare mods to no mods but you can compare total cost to total cost

the alt is dead even with both cars and it will always come down to the driver.

example one weekend last summer altimat and i dyno'ed same day. he had 240 or 250 whp, i had 215 or so. later that night i ran a better time at the quarter track. (yes my mph was up near 96 so 100 mph trap times are not that far off)

some background info, altimat's was a stick and mine is an auto

there were two 2k2 max's there and i was running within 0.1 sec of their times. they were experienced drivers with 6 speeds and i was driving and auto. i had never raced a fwd in the quarter before.

summary: the three cars are so close that the driver, f/i and NO2 are the only determing factors in a race.

the altima and the 350 will be close in handling once JIC ever finishes their damper setup.

it all comes down to the (2 door or 4 door) image that you want


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *ok, i will chime in
> 
> whoever said that about the max (2k2) being fast is hell yes it is
> 
> ...


That's what I was saying all along.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah but racing an automatic sports car, isn't that like kissing your sister?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> isn't that like kissing your sister?


 kissing is one thing! Smooching is another....Either way, yuk.......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*BAHHHH*

This is straight line racing, there are MANY other factors you need to take in consideration to compare overall performance. Take all 3 to the track (one with turns) and sort it out. All 3 will be close in the straights, the Z will walk in the twisties. 

I know many people want to compare speed, but when you make acar like the Z you simply cannot compare one performance aspect.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Just buy a C5 Corvette and 200 shot system and be done with it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yup, that would do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Shanker said:


> *Just buy a C5 Corvette and 200 shot system and be done with it. *


Well, there's the cost issue. Base model C5 = $44,295. Base model 350Z = $26,269. The 350Z clearly isn't even meant to compete directly with the C5. And anything can be made faster, not just Corvettes. Adding a big turbo kit to a 350 Z would not only make it a lot faster than a C5, but it would still cost less than a C5.

It's all in where your priorities are and what you want out of a car, that's all.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Well, there's the cost issue. Base model C5 = $44,295. Base model 350Z = $26,269. The 350Z clearly isn't even meant to compete directly with the C5. And anything can be made faster, not just Corvettes. Adding a big turbo kit to a 350 Z would not only make it a lot faster than a C5, but it would still cost less than a C5.
> 
> It's all in where your priorities are and what you want out of a car, that's all. *


You turbo your Z I will turbo my vette and run high 8's in a street legal car....there is no winning with this argument


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're right! There's no winner nor loser, but the point being made is what is more practical. Do you want to take a 40k+car like a vette and slap a turbo on it and be assed out of another 10k. Or take a 26k+ 350Z and boost the hell out of it with at least (let's say) 20k worth of boost and upgrades. That very expensive vette will have it's hands full with a nasty/decked-out nissan. Zak was referring to a worthless sentra with about 5k of upgrades against a C5 or even the venerable Z06. And if that sentra is putting out over 425whp, both the Z06 and the C5 will be sucking exhaust. A small 1.8 or 2.0 ltr powered sentra VS the V8 big bore and stroked Z06 or C5 kinda seems like a big disadvantage for the sentras ?


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL I was just messin but you can get C5's for around $25K or better used if you're willing to look. If I was going to buy a car to mod that's what I'd do or an '03 Cobra but I already bought that and am not voiding any warranties for awhile.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Shanker said:


> *LOL I was just messin but you can get C5's for around $25K or better used if you're willing to look. If I was going to buy a car to mod that's what I'd do or an '03 Cobra but I already bought that and am not voiding any warranties for awhile. *


One of my many dream cars, good choice, its a sweet ride. My only dislikes with Mustangs are the shitty seats, they are so uncomfortable and the stock ride hieght is way to high


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

How's the ride in one of those new cobras? I used to be afraid to race the older ones until I actually had my back against the wall and completely seperated myself from the guy! The new cobras look very tough and look expensive Since my sentras are boosted and emptying my pocket, I'm going to keep my 93 black on black (flawless) Taurus SHO (auto) stock as I can. It's strong, comfortable and expensive as hell to fix and that's why I just recently sold the manual one (91).


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

The ride is great for a performance car. It came with a Bilstein suspension system, Brembo 13" front brakes, IRS, and a lower profile. The seats in the new Cobra are different than GT's and older Cobras. It's designed to keep your butt in the seat and has eight adjustments for the ergonomics in it. You really feel like you're glued into the seat and there's no way to move side to side. It's not for the overweight though. I love the car more the more I drive and I guess thats anyones' goal. Bang for your buck for a new car this seems to be on top. For less than $2000 inmods you can be in the 11's easily. Not bad. Hopefully it clears up this weekend so my friend and I can make vids of the car in action.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sweet Deal! As long as you enjoy your investment, nothing else matters even if you get smoked by a car similar to you beater  (Just kidding)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

*02 altima twin turbo*

i was wondering if anyone knows that the 350z's new greddy twin turbo system is compatible with the 3.5 altima considering it has the same 3.5 liter v-6 engine.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

nope. Engines aren't not mounted the same.... FWD vs RWD


----------

